# My Halloween/Birthday Party Invitations



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

I thought I would share the artwork for the invitations that I whipped up for my combination Halloween & birthday party. I printed them out on marble textured vellum with a laser printer. They will be cut out and pasted into black coffin-shaped heavy stock paper and inserted into black envelopes. Addressing, of course, will be done with a silver paint marker. Suggestions, comments, etc?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

What? You don't want *us* to know where to come for the party?
Geesh! Once you join the forum, we take our "HauntForum Boeing 737" to fly all over to everyone's party. That way we get to really see what everyone has been doing and making sure they weren't just pasting pics from a magazine of their props! You know, you really have to watch some of these people!

See, here's my crypt








Here's my house decorated for Halloween








And here is my cemetery









haha/j/k
Loved the invitation. How many do you send out?


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll only send out about 20. My house is much too small for a large party, and I don't know that many people anyhow. As for pictures, I don't really have many. Nothing I ever make turns out nearly as good as what I see others do, so I tend to not take pictures


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, you've come to the right place. You just inherited 1,176 new friends from here and we don't care how the prop turns out! It's amazing how actually it is better than you think, and like they say, "LIGHTING" can fix just about anything!

This is my first season for displaying my new props after having this forum for reference, inspiration, tips and tricks, and what a huge difference it has made. I look back at my props from the last coulple years and go "what the heck was I thinking ~ total crap"


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Update:

After attempting to create a finished invitation last night, I came to the conclusion that I did not like having non-standard sized invitations. I would have to hand cut every invitation (2 different pieces of paper) plus hand cut every envelope. So I went back to the drawing board with standard sized blank cards in mind.

A little brainstorming, a little Photoshopping, and a little creative writing netted my new invitation, a fake obituary. I have already made a test print using a laser printer on newsprint and it looks *great*. Best of all, to give it that fresh from the newspaper look, I hand tear the paper down to size after printing. No worries about crooked cuts!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

If it's what your friends would expect from you...then very original. 
You are soooooo lucky to be able to celebrate both a birthday and Halloween!
I wish my Bday was on Halloween!!!


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Hi! I have a question, I am going to make my own Halloween invitations. Can anyone recommend a good web site to go to. Or Magic Taco Truck how can i make one like yours? I like it and it would be perfect for my hubby's company party theme. *


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

I used Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator to create my artwork. You'll need to get access to some form of graphics editing program (better than MS Paint).

I used random images from the web and looked to real obituaries for the text. I don't really know of any web sites to help as I didn't use any.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like your original invite better but your second one is just as good . 
nice play on word changes LOL
maybe you can work on your original for next yr.

Hey Grou nice pics... hahah your yard looks good!!


----------

